# Resistance Soldering



## jnic (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm anxious to start using more brass for scratchbuilding. Micro-Mark is listing a Resistance Soldering unit that is priced in my ball park. Has anybody purchased one and have a review? john


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey John, 
I haven't used a Micro-Mark, but resistance soldering is fantastic! I built one from plans on the internet and a auto battery charger. It will solder things SO much faster and cleaner than traditional soldering guns/irons.


----------

